# no symptoms, normal periods but still pregnant!



## Dimples81

this happened to a friend of mine recently and i have seen a couple of other ladies say they had no reason to think they were pregnant on here. Please share your stories!


----------



## FeistyMom

I am curious to hear the stories too!


----------



## LadyGecko

my aunt had 4 children, and had her period every month all the way through her pregnancies, she didnt realise she was pregnant with her first until she felt him move at 28 weeks, in her following pregnancy's the only sign she had was an increase in appitite so it can happen


----------



## sarahtia

hi when i was pregnant with my daughter i didnt find out till i was 20 weeks as had periods the whole time and had no symptoms at all i only tested as my stomach started to stick out and was very strange so even when you get a period and have no symtoms dont mean your not pregnant :happydance:


----------

